# No-STINK Dry Food



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone!
You know how it is when you open your dog's food bag and you get hit in the face with the smell of old chicken parts and... well, whatever else is in there? I opened my first bag of VeRus Life Advantage dry dog food and there was NO STINK! I literally stuck my face into the bag and took a BIG whiff and it didn't smell like dog food! In fact, it had very little discernible smell to my nose. I offered the open bag to my dogs and they obviously COULD smell it. I got happy dancing feet from the little dog and an impatient bark from the 'Roo herself.
I mixed this with the food they are currently eating (homemade) and they inhaled it. So I put some in their rolling treat balls and they finished so fast I barely had time to watch/enjoy!
This dog food isn't greasy and isn't stinky. This company has been in business for 20+ years and has NEVER had a dry food recall! That's seriously amazing! Here is what they say about their Life Advantage dry food: VéRUS Life Advantage Chicken Meal, Oats and Brown Rice Holistic Formula offers the great taste of quality cage free chicken combined with nutrient packed holistic ingredients like sun cured alfalfa, flaxseed, and chicory extract and topped off with our exclusive (guaranteed non-Chinese) sourced vitamins and chelated minerals. This is a perfect choice if you are looking for a complete and balanced food for all life stages!
In case you missed it: GUARANTEED NON-CHINESE!
So let's look at the ingredients...
The chicken is cage-free from West Virginia. The alfalfa and flaxseed are non-GMO. The flax seed is ground just before blending to eliminate the potential for oxidation and assure freshness. Chicory extract is used to improve digestibility. The meat is guaranteed to be fallen-animal-free and NO dead/dying/diseased/disabled animals are utilized. There are no synthetic chemical preservatives, no hormones, no GMO's and no meat byproducts (meaning NO lungs, spleen, kidneys, brain, blood, bone, fatty tissue, stomachs or intestines). And keep in ming, it is the presence of those byproducts that makes the food stink. This food had NO STINK!
Try it, tell me what you think!!


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

SOunds pretty good. TOo bad it's not an actual life staged food. ANy food that is all life stage is legally bound to be high enough in nutrients for growing puppies. I would not recommend feeding adult or especially geriatric dogs puppy food. but for pups and young dogs, not a problem.


----------

